# Outlook Kontakte exportieren?



## kcyberbob (24. November 2005)

Hallo,

könntet ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wie man in Outlook 2003 die Kontakte exportiert,
so das alle Details der eingetragenen Personen vorhanden bleiben.
Und wie ich das ganze dann wieder Importieren kann.

Gruß kcyberbob


----------



## metno (24. November 2005)

Datei\Exportieren/Importieren... 
 Exportieren in eine Datei
 Format auswählen
 Ordner Kontakte auswählen


 Importieren:

 Datei\Exportieren/Importieren... 
 Importieren aus andern Programmen oder Dateien
 Datei auswählen.


----------



## kcyberbob (24. November 2005)

Ja so hab ich es schon mal gemacht,
da haben dann alle email adressen und Geburtstage gefehlt.


----------



## metno (25. November 2005)

Also bei mir funktioniert es problemlos. Hast du in eine *.pst Datei exportiert? Also bei mir funktioniert es mit diesem. Sonst liegt es vieleicht an Outlook.
  Oder lade dir ein Toll runter mit dem du das auch machen kannst.
  Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Alex Duschek (25. November 2005)

Ich hab ein Problem beim Importieren von Excel Dateien.Das Feature ist nicht installiert, doch bei der Installation wird leider abgebrochen,selbes Problem bei manueller Installation des Features.Als Fehlermeldung kommt nur "Kontakte konnten nicht geladen werden, da das Feature nicht installiert ist" oder so ähnlich, hab den genauen Wortlaut nicht mehr im Kopf.

Jmd ne Idee, wie ich das Feature installiert kriege?


----------

